# Knacken beim slide aus Richtung Tretlager



## tobi-wan-kenobi (14. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
Mein slide ist erst ca 500km alt und nun knackt es bei so ziemlich jedem tritt. Es scheint mehr auf der rechten Seite zu sein aber knackt auch auf der linken. 
Auch wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze, die Bremsen anziehe und dynamisch Druck auf die Pedale ausübe, knackt es kurz. 

Habt Ihr Ideen? 

Viele Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Philippster (14. September 2011)

Hi,

es könnte auch deine Pedalen sein. Am besten schraubst du die mal raus etwas Fett drauf und wieder feste rein und dann nochmal gucken. War bei mir letzens auch mal aber halt nru auf einer Seite......Pedal halt raus sauber machen fett rein fertig^^Das wäre jetzt so das was mir spontan einfallen würde was du mal testen könntest bevor es ans Tretlager geht

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerschinator (15. September 2011)

Moin, moin...

... hatte das gleiche Problem, leider waren die Pedale total durch und mussten gewechselt werden, seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.

Tippe also auch auf Pedale ... viel Glück!


----------



## dirtydevil1 (15. September 2011)

Die Pedale kannst einfach testen indem du nicht auf die Pedale trittst, sondern auf die Kurbel. 
Bei mir waren es das Lager vom Hinterbau direkt über der Kurbel ein bisschen Kettenöl einfach "hinter" die Schraube sprühen hilft. WD40 hat auch geholfen aber nach 2 mal abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch hats wieder angefangen mit dem Kettenöl habe ich seit ca. 500 km Ruhe.

Bevor jetzt alle wieder mit: "Öl am Lager? Das geht ja gar nicht" anfangen: Nach 500km sind die Lager noch dicht und es sollte kein Öl eindringen, außerdem reicht ein kleiner Spritzer du sollst die Schraube nicht fluten


----------



## donprogrammo (15. September 2011)

Interesannter Lösungsvorschlag ^^
Die "richtige" Lösung wäre alles nach und nach zerlegen, alle Gewinde und Kontaktstellen Fetten und wieder zusammen bauen, bbis du die richtige Stelle gefunden hast.

WD40 ist ein Reinigungsmittel und Rostlöser, bitte bitte, am Rad nirgends zum Schmieren einsetzen.

Nach 500km haben sich manche Lager schon ganz aufgelößt, da würde ich nicht von ausgehen, dass die noch Dicht sind.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (16. September 2011)

na Klasse ein 1500 â¬ bike mit Lagern die nach 500km zerfallen. Tolle QualitÃ¤t. 
Ich denke kaum, dass die Lager so aussehen und wenn doch dann musst du eh zerlegen und dann kannst es auch gleich ordentlich zusammen bauen ansonsten nimm meinen LÃ¶sungsvorschlag nur Flute nicht, sondern wie ich geschrieben habe einen kurzen Spritzer. Wie gesagt ich habe seitdem Ruhe und zerfallen ist auch noch nichts und das bike hÃ¤lt schon Ã¼ber 700km.

WD40 ist Ã¼brigens ein KriechÃ¶l also durchaus auch zum schmieren gedacht


----------



## donprogrammo (17. September 2011)

Das behauptet der Hersteller ^^ Die öl-anteile sind einfach zu gering und viel zu dünnflüssig. Wenn du etwas schmieren willst nimm wenigstens richtiges Öl


----------



## dirtydevil1 (17. September 2011)

deshalb der name Kriechöl  
Ich hab ja oben auch geschrieben, dass es erst mit Kettenöl beseitigt war ...


----------



## donprogrammo (17. September 2011)

Dann sind wir uns doch einig.
Es ging mir auch mehr um den allgemeinen Hinweis, da es leider Leute gibt die WD40 auf die Kette sprühen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. September 2011)

WD 40 eignet sich ja auch für alles! Ich packs meistens auch auf meine Spaghetti, schmeckt super


----------



## dirtydevil1 (18. September 2011)

dann würd ich doch lieber ballistol nehmen für die spaghettis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

